
Ask HN: Do you ask for feedback on job interview? - flowerpos
Found this app on PH today(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;after-interview-2-0) and got curious how many people actually ask for feedback on job interviews. Do you?
======
sidlls
I always ask for feedback. Some of it wouldn't be useful due to the fact that
each company is different. However feedback on communication, presentation,
and in some cases technical performance can be useful ways to calibrate for
future interviews.

I've got feedback twice out of the last dozen interviews I've been on.

------
jrnichols
I've solicited feedback a few times but never actually got any. Either just
didn't hear back, or was told that they were unable to provide any. Which
didn't really surprise me.

